# Mercedes 207D overheat



## millie5541 (Aug 4, 2005)

I have a 1979 207D Mercedes campervan with only 52,000 on the clock - and yes its genuine. I have been having a persistent problem with overheating. She will run all day at 80 degrees on the temp guage no problem, but as soon as she goes under any loading eg. a steep hill the temp guage climbs rapidly to 95-100. If you turn on the heater the guage falls instantly but climbs again. Garage have replaced an inline fuel filter but can't seem to solve the problem. Any ideas please as we have a big 4 week trip planned for July.

Many thanks Steve


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Steve
Is this a new phenomenon? If so a few things I would check or replace in order. 

1. Radiator cap
2. Thermostat
3. Drive belt slipping
4. Flush cooling system
5. Water Pump

If not I wouldn't be overly concerned, 95 - 100 may be normal when under heavy load, it shouldn't boil unless the rad cap is losing pressure. 

Hope this helps, best of luck


----------



## 95810 (Jul 21, 2005)

Your radiator is bunged up.

I actually fitted a different radiator to mine as it was cheaper to follow that route, rather than have the merc on recored. Still have it in the shed somewhere, along with many other merc spares.


----------



## Antonia (Apr 27, 2008)

millie5541 said:


> I have a 1979 207D Mercedes campervan with only 52,000 on the clock - and yes its genuine. I have been having a persistent problem with overheating. She will run all day at 80 degrees on the temp guage no problem, but as soon as she goes under any loading eg. a steep hill the temp guage climbs rapidly to 95-100. If you turn on the heater the guage falls instantly but climbs again. Garage have replaced an inline fuel filter but can't seem to solve the problem. Any ideas please as we have a big 4 week trip planned for July.
> 
> Many thanks Steve


Hi Steve

Did you get this problem sorted out? I ask because mine has started to do it now. What is the answer

Regards

Antonia


----------



## Prufster (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi there!

It seems like it is a common problem to this vans... Mine does exactly the same! My rad cap is brand new from MB and althought I haven't owned it for long the cooling liquid is quite green so should be recent. I've bought a new thermostat and water pump but haven't fitted it yet.

Can you please tell us what you have done on yours, Steve?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon folks,



I reckon its the radiator that needs replacing especially after 20 years




norm


----------



## BIGMILLIE (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi just traveled from Camberley to the Hamble CCCL down the M3 
speed 55 - 60 mph temp gauge at 80-90 except when climbing hills went upto 98 came down once over the hill this is with a new rad
this is normal for my van 207d Autotrail Cherokke never lost any water
yet 


regards Charlie


----------



## ldm30 (May 17, 2012)

*merc 207d over heating*

I had to fit a new rad recently because the old one was looking flaky. It cost £120 and was easy to fit.Hope it helps-mike


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I think this is ok, because the system is pressurised it doesn't boil until a few degrees over 100C.
My first M/h 1992 Merc used to do this and it never ever boiled over.


----------

